# Corrupt a wish



## shortnerdy

Hey guys, just a fun little game. Make a wish then "grant" the wish above you but corrupt it in the funniest way you can, then post another wish for the next poster to corrupt.

For example:

First person; I wish my hedgie could talk

Next Poster: Granted. But he could only insult you and ask for treats
I wish I had a million dollars.

Those are the rules  Let's pick a wish to start on

--------

I wish there was another Harry Potter book


----------



## Guest

Wish granted a new book eight will be released in 2012 and will not feature any of the original characters and will involve instead The many aspects of the Ministry of Magic and the daily paperwork and mundane magical tasks they endure.

I wish the Star Wars Prequels and Indiana Jones Crystal Skull movies had never been made.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Granted, instead they made a movie fusing the two.

I wish I had an unlimited lifetime supply of Swiss chocolate.


----------



## shortnerdy

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Granted, instead they made a movie fusing the two.
> 
> I wish I had an unlimited lifetime supply of Swiss chocolate.


Granted but you arnt allowed to eat anything but that for the rest of your life.

I wish I could train Sheldon to dance


----------



## Guest

shortnerdy said:


> DasIgelPoggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, instead they made a movie fusing the two.
> 
> I wish I had an unlimited lifetime supply of Swiss chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> Granted but you arnt allowed to eat anything but that for the rest of your life.
> 
> I wish I could train Sheldon to dance
Click to expand...

Wish granted but you lose your eye sight and thus will never enjoy seeing him dance.

I wish for a return of new episodes of 80's and 90's Cartoons!


----------



## hanhan27

TWCOGAR said:


> Wish granted but you lose your eye sight and thus will never enjoy seeing him dance.
> 
> I wish for a return of new episodes of 80's and 90's Cartoons!


Wish granted, but every character in every episode will have the voice of Spongebob Squarepants.

I wish the weather in WI would go below 91 degrees F.


----------



## shortnerdy

hanhan27 said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish granted but you lose your eye sight and thus will never enjoy seeing him dance.
> 
> I wish for a return of new episodes of 80's and 90's Cartoons!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish granted, but every character in every episode will have the voice of Spongebob Squarepants.
> 
> I wish the weather in WI would go below 91 degrees F.
Click to expand...

Hahahahah!!

Granted but its a constant mix of slushy snow all the time

I wish I could meet HHC forum peeps and their hedgies in real life


----------



## ReginasMommy

Granted, but your hedgie has to compete against their hedgies in a Toddlers and Tiara's-esque reality show and everyone acts like the overbearing stage moms.

I wish people could fly.


----------



## awbat3

Wish granted, yes but they can only fly .5 inches off the ground

I wish that commercials on tv and radio went away


----------



## shortnerdy

awbat3 said:


> Wish granted, yes but they can only fly .5 inches off the ground
> 
> I wish that commercials on tv and radio went away


Granted but replaced with real life ads that follow you where ever you go.

I wish centepedes didn't exist *eww*


----------



## Guest

shortnerdy said:


> Granted but replaced with real life ads that follow you where ever you go.
> 
> I wish centepedes didn't exist *eww*


Granted but it caused Millipedes to increase in number and become 100 times their original size!

I wish my hedgehogs could clearly communicate with me


----------



## CinderSmoke

Granted. but you cannot communicate with humans.

I wish i could move things with my mind.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

CinderSmoke said:


> Granted. but you cannot communicate with humans.
> 
> I wish i could move things with my mind.


Granted. But you can only move things to throw them at yourself.

I wish I could finish my novel.


----------



## Roadroller

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> Granted. But you can only move things to throw them at yourself.
> 
> I wish I could finish my novel.


Wish granted, but the next book you read, the last chapter will be torn out; missing.

I wish I could win the lottery. :mrgreen:


----------



## elise5211

Roadroller said:


> HodgepodgeHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted. But you can only move things to throw them at yourself.
> 
> I wish I could finish my novel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish granted, but the next book you read, the last chapter will be torn out; missing.
> 
> I wish I could win the lottery. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Granted! YOU WON THE LOTTERY! But so did 10,000 other people, so you only end up with $100!!!

TWOCOGAR your harry potter sequel cracked me up.

I wish to go on a caribbean vacation.


----------



## PJM

Granted, but you ccan never come home.

I wish I could lose 20 pounds without trying. :roll: 

*neat idea by the way!!*


----------



## bj1998

Granted! But you lose 20 pounds everyday! :lol: 


I wish i had a pet llama and goat


----------



## shortnerdy

bj1998 said:


> Granted! But you lose 20 pounds everyday! :lol:
> 
> I wish i had a pet llama and goat


Granted but the goat thinks everything you own looks like something to eat and the llama has constant die-er-e-ah *i can't spell*

I wish kittens never grew up and stayed adorable and tiny


----------



## bj1998

Good one!
Granted but your feet will grow and you have a bigger chance of stepping on them....
...I thinkkkkkkkk....

I wish I had a never ending food supply


----------



## CinderSmoke

Granted! But the only food you can get is beets.

I wish i looked like Angelina Jolie.


----------



## bj1998

Granted. But you will hate her when you do and will be stuck like that forever. 

I wish penguins could fly


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

bj1998 said:


> Granted. But you will hate her when you do and will be stuck like that forever.
> 
> I wish penguins could fly


GRANTED! But they keep running into your house windows.
I wish i could get another hedgehog.


----------



## bj1998

Granted but you can't see, hear, or do anything with him/her. 

I wish my computed was fixed


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

bj1998 said:


> Granted but you can't see, hear, or do anything with him/her.
> 
> I wish my computed was fixed


GRANTED! but you had to go halfway around the world, and pay a million dollars to do it.
i wish i was a movie star.


----------



## bj1998

Granted but everyone will hate you
I wish lightning didn't hurt


----------



## TeddysMommy

bj1998 said:


> Granted but everyone will hate you
> I wish lightning didn't hurt


Wish Granted! but it will rain all day everyday for the rest of your life.
I wish that instead of hedgehogs eating mealworms/ crickets they would eat raspberry milkashakes ( :lol: )


----------



## Hedgehogaholic

Granted, but you will only be allowed to eat crickets and mealworms :lol: 

I wish that I could have a giraffe as a pet :roll:


----------



## PJM

Granted! But your giraffe is tiny, angry, doesn't have a neck & has quills!

I wish I had more time to do the things I want.


----------



## hanhan27

PJM said:


> Granted! But your giraffe is tiny, angry, doesn't have a neck & has quills!
> 
> I wish I had more time to do the things I want.


Wish granted... but now you won't have the time to do the things you NEED to do :lol:

I wish that someone would mow my lawn!


----------



## Hedgehogaholic

PJM said:


> Granted! But your giraffe is tiny, angry, doesn't have a neck & has quills!


 So pretty much I have a hedgehog :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

hanhan27 said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted! But your giraffe is tiny, angry, doesn't have a neck & has quills!
> 
> I wish I had more time to do the things I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish granted... but now you won't have the time to do the things you NEED to do :lol:
> 
> I wish that someone would mow my lawn!
Click to expand...

Granted! But you must mow their lawn as payment :lol:

I wish I had more fabric to make snuggle sacks right now


----------



## bj1998

Granted but you must trade in everything you own for the fabric


----------



## PJM

Hedgehogaholic said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted! But your giraffe is tiny, angry, doesn't have a neck & has quills!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty much I have a hedgehog :lol: :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Yeah - I was hoping you would get that! :lol: :lol: 
Just think of your hedgie as a little tiny, no-necked, un-spotted giraffe! :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

I wish I could have my hedgehog roam my house without getting stuck in the wall...so free roam and no cage


----------



## abrowndog

Granted, but he will make all your favorite shoes and handbags his litter box and leave you daily "gifts".

I wish my house would clean itself.


----------



## TeddysMommy

abrowndog said:


> Granted, but he will make all your favorite shoes and handbags his litter box and leave you daily "gifts".
> 
> I wish my house would clean itself.


Granted, but it would misplace all of your stuff so you cant find it.

I wish I had an unlimited supply of ferrero rocher chocolates


----------



## abrowndog

Granted, unfortunately, you are allergic to chocolate and are unable to eat them.

I wish I was the same size I was in high school.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Granted, but you can only ever wear the same clothes you wore in high school. (I don't know how old you are, but if you were in high school in the 80s...)

I wish I had perfect vision.


----------



## TeddysMommy

ReginasMommy said:


> Granted, but you can only ever wear the same clothes you wore in high school. (I don't know how old you are, but if you were in high school in the 80s...)
> 
> I wish I had perfect vision.


Granted, but you would obtain perfect vision and sadly go blind after 2 years of perfect vision :shock:

I wish I wasn't stuck hand sewing a hedgie tent right now.


----------



## DexterTheHog

TeddysMommy said:


> I wish I wasn't stuck hand sewing a hedgie tent right now.


Granted. Here's a sewing machine, but your hedgehog just got fatter so you have to start all over and make a bigger one.

I wish I didn't have an anatomy and physiology exam tomorrow.


----------



## abrowndog

ReginasMommy said:


> Granted, but you can only ever wear the same clothes you wore in high school. (I don't know how old you are, but if you were in high school in the 80s...)
> 
> I wish I had perfect vision.


Have you been to the store lately!?!? The 80s are back and just as hideous as they were back then!


----------



## abrowndog

DexterTheHog said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I wasn't stuck hand sewing a hedgie tent right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Granted. Here's a sewing machine, but your hedgehog just got fatter so you have to start all over and make a bigger one.
> 
> I wish I didn't have an anatomy and physiology exam tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Granted. Instead you have a colon cleansing and a Brazilian wax tomorrow.

I wish my TV didn't get Nascar or Pro Wrestling shows.


----------



## bj1998

Granted. Instead, allllll the channels are all about peanuts. 
I wish Thorne had the perfect cage.


----------



## TeddysMommy

bj1998 said:


> Granted. Instead, allllll the channels are all about peanuts.
> I wish Thorne had the perfect cage.


Granted, but Thorne will grow too big to fit in the cage (  )

I wish I had a sewing machine


----------



## smudgethehedge

TeddysMommy said:


> bj1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted. Instead, allllll the channels are all about peanuts.
> I wish Thorne had the perfect cage.
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, but Thorne will grow too big to fit in the cage (  )
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine
Click to expand...

Granted but it wont work.
I wish I could make good hedgehog videos (which I cant do for my life)


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

smudgethehedge said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bj1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted. Instead, allllll the channels are all about peanuts.
> I wish Thorne had the perfect cage.
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, but Thorne will grow too big to fit in the cage (  )
> 
> I wish I had a sewing machine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Granted but it wont work.
> I wish I could make good hedgehog videos (which I cant do for my life)
Click to expand...

GRANTED! you can edit PERFECT hedgehog videos. but your hedgehog never turns his face toward the camera, so all you have are videos of his/her/their back(s)
i wish i could sit in the AC all day!


----------



## awbat3

Granted! but now you can never go outside to enjoy fresh air

I wish that I could have gone on a vacation this summer


----------



## TeddysMommy

awbat3 said:


> Granted! but now you can never go outside to enjoy fresh air
> 
> I wish that I could have gone on a vacation this summer


Granted but you will find a stalker who will follow you everywhere on vactaion and follow you home though you'd rather they didnt :lol:


----------



## CinderSmoke

TeddysMommy, you didn't make a wish!


----------



## TeddysMommy

oops my bad. 

I wish for it to be less than 105 F outsisde


----------



## hedgiebuddy

TeddysMommy said:


> oops my bad.
> 
> I wish for it to be less than 105 F outsisde


Granted, but it will now feel like it is -50 F outside 11 out of 12 months and only you will feel it :lol: 

I wish I could find the perfect size igloo for my new hedgie


----------



## TeddysMommy

hedgiebuddy said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops my bad.
> 
> I wish for it to be less than 105 F outsisde
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, but it will now feel like it is -50 F outside 11 out of 12 months and only you will feel it :lol:
> 
> I wish I could find the perfect size igloo for my new hedgie
Click to expand...

Granted, but he will not like the igloo and never go in it :?

I wish for Teddy Bear not to track all the litter all around the cage at night


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Granted, but instead he will kick all of the litter out of his cage. 

I wish that my dog would play fetch with me.


----------



## ReginasMommy

hedgiebuddy said:


> Granted, but instead he will kick all of the litter out of his cage.
> 
> I wish that my dog would play fetch with me.


Granted, but he will literally play fetch with you. Every time you move, he will jump on you and try to drag you back to where you were.

I wish I could sleep til whenever I wanted and work would wait for me to get there.


----------



## Roadroller

Wish granted but as soon as you get to work, they fire you. :l

I wish my hair dresser will cut my hair the way I like it!


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Roadroller said:


> Wish granted but as soon as you get to work, they fire you. :l
> 
> I wish my hair dresser will cut my hair the way I like it!


Granted, but every night your hair will go back to the way it was before.

I wish that all of my friends owned hedgies so we could have a hedgie party!  :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

hedgiebuddy said:


> Roadroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish granted but as soon as you get to work, they fire you. :l
> 
> I wish my hair dresser will cut my hair the way I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, but every night your hair will go back to the way it was before.
> 
> I wish that all of my friends owned hedgies so we could have a hedgie party!  :lol:
Click to expand...

Granted, but you will be the only one without a hedgehog and feel left out (  sorry)

edited* to put wish in

I wish for a world with better how-to make a hedgehog bag on youtube


----------



## Mushaboom

Granted, but you lose internet access forever.

I wish I were a talented enough seamstress to compete on Project Runway.


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Mushaboom said:


> Granted, but you lose internet access forever.
> 
> I wish I were a talented enough seamstress to compete on Project Runway.


Omg i love that show! it's starting 2nite! You could sew, but the judges would vote you out in the first round (srry  )

I wish that I had a limo with a jacuzzi and tv!   :lol:


----------



## xspiked

Granted, but it's a model limo. (on the bright side your hedgie loves it)

I wish there weren't so much chemistry involved in biochemistry


----------



## abrowndog

Granted! But you didn't get accepted into college.

I wish my husband's breath wasn't so stinky in the morning.


----------



## xspiked

Granted. But yours will be :lol: .

I wish I could win a baking contest.


----------



## abrowndog

Granted. But you were then sued for using a recipe you stole from a cooking show.

I wish I was three inches taller.


----------



## Mushaboom

Granted, but everyone else is three inches shorter.


I wish Persimmon and I win the Pet Contest that Instructables is holding right now


----------



## abrowndog

I am 5'2" so that would be awesome! I've always wanted to be the height of the average person. :lol: :lol: 



Wish granted. You win! Unfortunately, the notification got lost in the mail and you don't find out until they've given the prize to someone else. 


I wish I could spend every day on the beach with perfect summer weather, trashy novel, cold drinks and yummy snacks.


----------



## Mushaboom

Granted, but you are surrounded by screaming, splashing, laughing, annoying children and obnoxious parents. 


I wish I had made more than $1.80 in commission at work yesterday. >.<


----------



## abrowndog

Granted! Too bad you lost your left your purse at work and someone stole it.



I wish my phone would stop ringing!


----------



## JLF1995

Wish granted, but you can't hear anyphones ring for the rest of your life time

I wish hedgehogs could grow wings!


----------



## hedgiebuddy

JLF1995 said:


> I wish hedgehogs could grow wings!


Granted, but your hedgies will fly/follow you around for the rest of your life!  :lol:

I wish that Lily would stop sleeping in her litter pan.


----------



## Rainy

Granted, but now you are her litter pan!

I wish Harvey could tell me the secrets of life!


----------



## Jake

Granted and now you'll wish ya didn't know because he has been plotting to overthrow all the worlds governments and rule the world.

I wish to be strong enough to pick real cars and throw them.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted, but you can only throw the cars at yourself.

I wish i wasnt such a worry wort


----------



## Mushaboom

Granted, but things are always happening that should give you complete cause to worry. And since you don't worry, the problems never get fixed and only worsen D:

I wish all of my sewing patterns were pre-cut. 
It's the most tedious, time consuming annoyance ever.


----------



## mizgoldstein

Granted! But now your hands have grown twice their size, making sewing nearly impossible 

I wish I could win the lottery so I could run away to somewhere beautiful with my boyfriend and Lulu and live happily ever after


----------



## Rainy

Granted! But the "beautiful" place you moved to has such a high monetary exchange rate that your winnings end up being $1.89 in "beautiful" currency. 

I wish Harvey pooped gold nuggets!


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Rainy said:


> I wish Harvey pooped gold nuggets!


Cool but gross. Granted, but you find out he poops fake gold nuggets.

I wish that school didn't exist and that we were born with all the knowledge we would ever need.


----------



## Jake

granted but being born knowing everything you need to make life boring cuz there is nothing to learn.

I wish I had a monkey


----------



## xspiked

Granted. But (s)he'll eat all your food, steal all your things, and attack you everytime (s)he sees you.

I wish I had all the money that I'll ever need and want.


----------



## Rainy

Granted, you have all the money in Fort Knox, but unfortunately, we just switched over to the Euro, so it is unspendable. 

I wish my house was self-cleaning.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Rainy said:


> Granted, you have all the money in Fort Knox, but unfortunately, we just switched over to the Euro, so it is unspendable.
> 
> I wish my house was self-cleaning.


Granted, but the house will clean you too...even when your sleeping :lol:

I wish that I had a teacup hedgehog (how cute would that be?)


----------



## Mushaboom

Granted, but he's so tiny that he constantly gets lost in his cage and you can never find him! In response, giving you a series of mini heart-attacks daily, thinking you've lost your new baby. 


I wish I had signed up for classes this fall instead of just working


----------



## Jake

granted but the class ends up being the most boring class in history (not history lol)

I wish I had a big shiney revolver. I like guns


----------



## Rainy

Granted, but your hedgie gets the jump on you, takes your revolver and you are forced to feed a constant diet of mealworms and crickets for the rest of your life.

I wish my dogs would take baths on their own.


----------



## Mushaboom

Granted, but the jerks always use up all the hot water, making you have to take cold showers all the time.

I wish my room would clean itself. >.<
/pigsty


----------



## Jake

Granted, unfortunately it only cleans itself when you sleep and does so in a very noisey manner. One that doesn't allow you to sleep good enough to feel rested.

I wish I was in the worlds best rock band.


----------



## smudgethehedge

Granted, but everyone hates your band and you have attackers (Oh my :? I tried to think of the worst scenario)



I wish I had a new camcorder


----------



## Christemo

I give you the best HD camcorder... that runs on AA batteries and runs out every 5 minutes.


I wish I could have another pillow.


----------



## sweetergrrrl

I grant your wish but your pillow is stuffed with hedgehog quills and is covered with felt.


I wish I had enough land to live in peace.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but the land is filled with gophers and other land destroying pests that make your land unusable.

:roll: I wish my bf would help clean the house


----------



## Christemo

Granted, however your boyfriend uses bleach on everything, thus turning it white.


I wish this book would read itself.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but the book reads itself aloud in a foreign language you don't know.

I wish I had a never ending free supply of all Squiggys healthy kibble


----------



## moothecow

Granted, but Squiggy suddenly decides that he no longer likes ANY of that kibble and refuses to eat it. 

I wish I was on vacation right now.


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Granted, but your vacation is in Alaska in the middle of winter and you are the only one around.

I wish I was a better person


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but people don't appreciate it.

I wish Claira never quilled again.


----------



## xspiked

Granted, but you tell everyone you know that you're a better person than them and they all ignore/leave you.

I wish I would stop falling asleep everytime I need to read textbooks/journals for school.


----------



## shawnwk1

granted but then every time you sat down to read you become so engrossed you can't put down the book and CAN'T sleep until you finish it plus another one double the size. 

i wish i never had to pay for anything


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but everything is poorly made, and falls apart after it goes home with you.

I wish I could see a ghost :shock:


----------



## shawnwk1

granted (i actually have a hedgie ghost right now  ) but every time he/she comes around all it does it terrorize you instead of being a friendly ghost

i wish i could see the whole world (yes including the not so great places)


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but you end up getting stuck in a country, and are forced to live in the wild o.o


I wish I could see this guy I really like /: LOL.


----------



## Christemo

Granted, but he has a case of the 'silent but deadly' farts.


I wish my class today cancelled.


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Granted but the teacher emails a 20 page research paper that is due by midnight on Sunday.

I wish I didn't have to work ever again.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but you will also never get paid ever again.

I wish I had a bigger cage for Squiggy


----------



## Christemo

Granted, but it takes over the whole house.


I wish this chicken sandwich never ended.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Poof! Wish granted but your sandwich but while your eating it, it will turn moldy, thus making you sick :? 


I wish I could expand Teddy Bears cage (if there was room to :roll: , maybe i could just move the table.....)


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but he doesn't like the extended space, so he never steps foot in it.

I wish I could get up, and get Cheetos. I like Cheetos c:


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Granted but, when you open the bag, the ENTIRE room becomes covered in orange Cheeto dust.  

I wish I had more pumpkins to carve! :lol:


----------



## ericarad

Granted, but you can't carve them because your hands become cramped up!

I wish I never had to sleep or get tired.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but then you have to stay awake bored while everyone else sleeps. (on the plus side, you would be able to watch your hedgie at night :lol

I wish I had pecan pie


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but you've just learned you have a reaction to it, so you can't touch it look at it, or eat it.


I wish I could leave school, and go homeee.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but as soon as you leave your professor assigns three 200 page essays on various subjects you have yet to study and deal with horrible traffic on the drive home. 

I wish I had a baby girl hedgie and all her supplies


----------



## Christemo

Granted, except she's a mean one and requests a pink Barbie jeep on her 2nd birthday.



I wish I had an apple pie.


----------



## ericarad

Granted, but it was the best apple pie you've ever had and you can never have another piece!

I wish I didn't have allergies.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Granted, but as soon as you leave your professor assigns three 200 page essays on various subjects you have yet to study and deal with horrible traffic on the drive home.
> 
> I wish I had a baby girl hedgie and all her supplies


I'm a freshman in highschool :roll: Lol. I wish I were older :lol: 
_________________________________________________________

Granted, but you won't be able smell anything.

I wish my hedgehog could fly.


----------



## Christemo

Granted, but she bothers you by flying into you in any way she could.


I want more M&Ms.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but they're moldy.


I wish my hair would dry faster.


----------



## xspiked

Granted, but your hair is in a buzz cut. 

I wish I could have a photographic memory.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but you can only have photographic memory of things that are purple


I wish I had 3 dollars.


----------



## ericarad

Granted, but you have 3 dollars in pennies.

I wish I had a cow.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted but he keeps stepping on your feet...

I wish Petsmart carried the carrier I was looking for today :roll:


----------



## Christemo

Granted, but it's not on sale.


I wish I had more fabric.


----------



## ericarad

Granted, but you only have scraps.

I wish I had a ferret nation cage.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Granted, but it has to be filled with ferrets, not your hedgehog.



I wish I had a bowl of ice cream that refills itself.


----------



## ericarad

Granted, but it's always melted.

I wish I could be in an episode of Criminal Minds.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but you're an extra, and the back of your head is only seen.

I wish I could go to a local festival this weekend.


----------



## Christemo

Granted, but it's a turnip festival.


I hope Paranormal Activity 3 is good.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but the couple in front of you is kissing the whole time, and the kids next to you scream at every part, and on the other side of you, kids are texting, and talking. (I hope it's good too. c


I hope my boyfriends dad likes me :roll:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but now your dad doesn't like your boyfriend (And thats a big deal :lol

I wish my cat wasn't insane


----------



## TaylorRachel

Wish granted, but now you're insane, and so is your hedgie :lol: 
I wish I had a hedgie already


----------



## Sar-uh

Wish granted, but your hedgie poops every 5 seconds.

I wish I got paid more money at my job.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but it's monopoly money. 

I wish my room was bigger.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but now the rest of your house is smaller.

I wish I had a better job.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but it's doing something you hate ( wasn't sure if you ment better money or more fun ) 
I wish I win a raffle I entered


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Your wish is granted. You win $1,000 in the raffle. But you spent $1,500 on raffle tickets. 

I wish is was skinnier.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but it's because you have constant diarrhea.

I wish I was a better cook.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

(The raffles not for money D; Its for a snake lol)
Granted but humans no longer eat food we use photosynthesis. 

I wish I had more candy sticks. (Like the candy cigs)


----------



## TaylorRachel

Wish granted but you suddenly hate all sugary treats
I wish I wasn't freezing! Brr


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but now you can't cool down. D:

I wish I wasn't hungry atm.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but it's because you ate a rotten banana.

I wish my hands weren't so dry.


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Granted. But now your hands feel like they are constantly slimy and dripping oil everywhere. 

I wish someone would come clean my entire house for me.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, butttt whoever it is that cleans it steals everything, and sells it.


I wish I could go to the store.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but the prices went up 3x

I wish I was done with my math test and I got a good score.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Granted, but you get a surprise history test insted.


I wish that I was better at sports.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but your academics go down the drain

I wish I wasn't so stressed.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but now everything that would normal stress you out, makes you get ill.


I wish I had more olives. Omnomnomnom.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but instead of the red thing in the middle they have fire ants o.o

I wish someone would put away my clean laundry. -lazy-


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but they stole half your clothes.

I wish I didn't have to go to work today.


----------



## Daleo

Granted, but you have to go to a Britney Spears comeback concert instead

I wish I had my school tuition paid for


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but the school gets infested with lice.

I wish I can see my best friend right now.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but she's/he's a zombie and bites you. 

I wish I could have 5 guys right now. o.o (the food o.e)


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but it's cold, and soggy. (LOL. At first I was like " Woah."


I wish I could make up my feelings.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Granted, but every feeling you feel you say it but the opposite (you think i'm Happy!- you say I'm Sad!) :lol: 

I wish Halloween wasn't on a Monday!


----------



## nationofamanda

granted, now halloween is only a holiday for two hours and fifteen minutes on a thursday afternoon....in february.


i wish people would stop texting in front of me when i'm trying to have a serious conversation with them.


----------



## RedBisou

Granted, but now everyone you talk to will laugh hysterically at everything you say, and no longer take you seriously. Ever.

I wish I could go buy my hedgehog today, and not have to wait til December


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Granted, you can buy your hedgie today!  BUT, now the only time you can buy ANTHING is on christmas.  

I wish i had more free time!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but in that time people you don't like text you, and beg to hang out.


I wish I had a car


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted, it doesn't run though

I wish the trick or treaters would come alreadyyy lol


----------



## RedBisou

They're here! But you have no candy so they egg your house.

I wish I had a good costume for tonight!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted, but every other girl has it too.

I wish I wasn't so bored.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but now you're super busy.

I wish I didn't have school tomorrow.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but instead you have to run in my gym class for me. <3 (She makes us run so far ;-; 34 blocks and 4 avns aprox.)

I wish I didn't have to run tomorrow.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but now you're forced to sit all day and become restless.


I wish I could always know when someone is lying.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but now u know things u really wish u hadn't 

I wish I had a yummy devil dog that didn't make me gain weight


----------



## RedBisou

Granted but now it gives you terrible gas :lol: 

I wish I could eat some sushi right now! Mmmmm


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but the fish went bad 

I wish my feet would stop hurting D:


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but now they've grown an abnormal amount of hair (like a hobbit!).

I wish I had more motivation.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

(Well at least the hair could be fixed.  Owwy waxing. )

Granted but your only motivation is serial killing o.o 

I wish my snake would stop musking on me. (Seriously it smells bad D: )


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but now it musks on your pillow before you go to bed d: (What's musking? o.o)


I wish I wasn't taking French.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

(Its like this wet smelling liquid that comes out of his privates that smells like something that died. And he can release it any time he wants. -gag-)

Granted now your taking AP German. (I assume it's harder then french)

I wish i wasn't so lazy


----------



## Holly.Kinz

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> (Its like this wet smelling liquid that comes out of his privates that smells like something that died. And he can release it any time he wants. -gag-)
> 
> Granted now your taking AP German. (I assume it's harder then french)
> 
> I wish i wasn't so lazy


Granted but now you'll be forever sleepy!

I wish I could be fourteen again


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but along with that comes highscool and home by 8pm type of things

I wish opals wheel and cage would clean itself lol


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but only because Opal has turned into a bar of soap!

I wish the sun was shining.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but it shines so much that it burns everything up...oops. 

I wish that I had an unlimited amount of money that wasn't attained by bad deeds.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Holly.Kinz said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Its like this wet smelling liquid that comes out of his privates that smells like something that died. And he can release it any time he wants. -gag-)
> 
> Granted now your taking AP German. (I assume it's harder then french)
> 
> I wish i wasn't so lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwy. That's gross.
> 
> Granted but now you'll be forever sleepy!
> 
> I wish I could be fourteen again
Click to expand...

There is nothing fun about being this age. Just saying.

Granted, but it's old monopoly money c:

I wish I was older than 14 D:<


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but now your 80  lol

I wish I past the math test I'm about to take


----------



## Jake

granted but you do so good the teacher thinks you cheated

wish it wasn't snow outside right now


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but now it's ice! o.o Yikes

I wish that it was Wednesday already!


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but it's because you were in a coma Tuesday. Eep!

I wish my butt wouldn't jiggle so much when I run.


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted, but now your butt is made of steel and you can no longer walk.

I wish someone would build my C&C cage for me :lol: :roll:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Sar-uh: I think I'd be okay with that. I have gym and an essay due tomorrow (I'm only half done on the essay. (Yikes))

Granted But it comes out like poop

I wish my bp breeder would e-mail me back alreadyyy lol


----------



## tinypixiexoxo

Granted but he/she does not have the news you wish to hear.

I wish I was more assertive!


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted, but now no one wants to talk to you because they think you're pushy.

I wish it was Christmas!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but you got no presents 

I wish my fed ex package would arrive already.  -is tracking it and it says that it's like almost here-


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted, but it is not the product described (man, I hate when that happens :x )


I wish I had 5 66 qt. sterilite bins.


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted but they're filled with spiders.

I wish fleece was free. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

Ew. Spiders. :shock: They scare the living daylights out of me.  

Granted, but it is so cheap it falls apart just into little carefresh pieces.


I wish I had a bowl of Pasta Salad....


----------



## GoldenEyes

Ahah me too I HATE spiders :? and eww Carefresh *cough cough*

Granted, but it's moldy and green.

I wish the renovations in my room were over and done with. *sigh*


----------



## TeddysMommy

GoldenEyes said:


> Ahah me too I HATE spiders :? and eww Carefresh *cough cough*
> 
> Granted, but it's moldy and green.
> 
> I wish the renovations in my room were over and done with. *sigh*


Granted, but its done wrong, and its a fire hazard.

I wish I could have a month off of work :roll: :lol:


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted, but it's not a vacation, you're under investigation at work and they had to suspend you for a month. Without pay. 

I wish i live in Chapters the bookstore  :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

GoldenEyes said:


> Granted, but now your butt is made of steel and you can no longer walk.


 HAHA! :lol:

Granted, but you get harassed daily by pimpley geeks.

I wish I was an award-winning artist.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Sar-uh said:


> GoldenEyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, but now your butt is made of steel and you can no longer walk.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! :lol:
> 
> Granted, but you get harassed daily by pimpley geeks.
> 
> I wish I was an award-winning artist.
Click to expand...

Granted, but your art won awards in 11920 years, so we wont be here 

I wish I had a better wish


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but because your wish is so good it can't come true. 

I wish that my skink would eat -is worried that she's not-


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted, but you can never eat.

I wish my house would decorate itself for the holidays! :lol:


----------



## bj1998

granted. but it will stay like that forever
i wish I had a bigger room :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Granted!! BUT the walls are painted neon orange and hot pink and there are not doors! :twisted: 

I wish I kept in touch with my old friends better...


----------



## bj1998

sweetergrrrl said:


> Granted!! BUT the walls are painted neon orange and hot pink and there are not doors! :twisted:
> 
> I wish I kept in touch with my old friends better...


The wall colors sound awesome! Granted but you have to live with them on their counter


----------



## bj1998

Oops forgot 

I wish i had hedghog pjs


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Granted, but it's a onesie with quills, and the quills hook to your skin, and you go through quilling ._. 

I wish this d00d I like can come over c:


----------



## sweetergrrrl

OMG the d00d you like is at your dooR but it is because he is violently ill-- projectile vomit soon covers your living room! :? 

I wish Link would become more of a cuddle-hog. :roll:


----------



## Emiry

Granted, but it will never end. 

I wish my floer cutting would live


----------



## TeddysMommy

Emiry said:


> Granted, but it will never end.
> 
> I wish my floer cutting would live


Granted, but it will turn into a brat (im not really sure what a floer cutting is?  )

I wish it was Christmas!


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted, it's Christmas! And now it's over. Sorry you missed it.

I wish i could read right now :roll:


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted! But its the most boring book you have ever read and you have to write a 10 page essay on it due tomorrow.
(Wow, I havent done that in forever it makes me feel old. :lol: )

I wish I was feeling better, but for now, I have my hog as a cuddle buddy


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Your still sick and hedgie doesn't want to cuddle. 

I wish my room was clean and organized. -lazy-


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted, it is now cleaned. But you had to hire a crew. That'll be 1,000 dollars please 

I wish they didn't cancel Ugly Betty  lol!


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but they replaced the main character with a famous wrestler.

I wish I wasn't craaaaaamping so bad.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

GoldenEyes said:


> Granted, it is now cleaned. But you had to hire a crew. That'll be 1,000 dollars please


Worth it if they can make everything pretty. lol

Granted but now your nauseated.

I wish my ball python didn't do the grossest thing ever and didn't have to give her a bath. (Feeding time. o.e )


----------



## cthom

Granted but now you have to let her watch you clip your toenails.

i wish that i could become a very dependable hedgehog breeder.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I don't think my snake would mind me clipping my toenails. o.o lol

Granted but you love all the babys so much you keep them and then you have about 1000 hedgies to feed. 

I wish I could have more bells in animal crossing.


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I don't think my snake would mind me clipping my toenails. o.o lol
> 
> Granted but you love all the babys so much you keep them and then you have about 1000 hedgies to feed.
> 
> I wish I could have more bells in animal crossing.


(Go buy an action replay for the DS or DSi my daughter made me buy her one for her birthday, she told me that it gave her max. bells, but I am kind of clueless to this :roll: :lol: )
Okay, now for the corruption.

Granted! But now you don't have any enjoyment in the game because you bought everything.

I wish I had a Publix Deli Sandwich right now :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

TeddysMommy said:


> (Go buy an action replay for the DS or DSi my daughter made me buy her one for her birthday, she told me that it gave her max. bells, but I am kind of clueless to this :roll: :lol: )
> Okay, now for the corruption.
> 
> Granted! But now you don't have any enjoyment in the game because you bought everything.
> 
> I wish I had a Publix Deli Sandwich right now :lol:


I have it for the wii though.  I don't really know where my dsi or ds is...

Granted but it didn't taste good. =o

I wish I had $300. =D


----------



## TeddysMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Go buy an action replay for the DS or DSi my daughter made me buy her one for her birthday, she told me that it gave her max. bells, but I am kind of clueless to this :roll: :lol: )
> Okay, now for the corruption.
> 
> Granted! But now you don't have any enjoyment in the game because you bought everything.
> 
> I wish I had a Publix Deli Sandwich right now :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it for the wii though.  I don't really know where my dsi or ds is...
> 
> Granted but it didn't taste good. =o
> 
> I wish I had $300. =D
Click to expand...

Oh, then ignore what i said 
Granted, but you lost it while walking outside.

I wish my house was completely blinged out with lights for Christmas. lol :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

TeddysMommy said:


> Oh, then ignore what i said
> Granted, but you lost it while walking outside.
> 
> I wish my house was completely blinged out with lights for Christmas. lol :lol:


Me too o.o

Granted but your electric bill is $20,000 for the month.

I wish that I had more italian wedding soup.


----------



## Arquan

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I wish that I had more italian wedding soup.


Granted but your soup is frozen in a 100 gallon ice block

I wish I knew how to skate


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but you can never find a pair of skates so there for you can never use your talent.

I wish true blood would come back onnn -doesn't want to wait till next season-


----------



## cthom

granted but now you'll get addicted to twilight.

i wish that i could get an iphone


----------



## GoldenEyes

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I wish true blood would come back onnn -doesn't want to wait till next season-


*Sigh* me too!!! I can't wait!!



cthom said:


> granted but now you'll get addicted to twilight.


I love Twilight too! 

Granted but it's broken  oops!

I wish I had money to go to school *sigh* :roll:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Not a fan of twilight. lolz

Granted, but its loans that have a high interest rate. 

I wish I get good grades in all my classes this semester.


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted but it's because you cheated, and you got caught.

I wish my fleece liner would wash itself.


----------



## cthom

granted but it has a mind of its own and olny washes itself every couple motnhs.

i wish i could have another hedgie.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but its poop smells so bad that you vomit every time you clean its cage.

I wish I never had another pimple.


----------



## GoldenEyes

granted, but you keep the last one you had. for life.

i wish i felt better


----------



## cthom

GoldenEyes said:


> granted, but you keep the last one you had. for life.
> 
> i wish i felt better


do you feel sick or sad? do you want to talk? im pritty down lately myself.

granted but you have to make a new friend.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

There is nothing to corrupt? D: 

I wish I could find a buyer for my snake for the price/trade I want. =o


----------



## starby

Granted: someone wants to buy your snake for more than what you're asking because they would pay a lot for delicious snake meat! Yum.

I wish I could fly


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted but you fly into a tree on your first flight and are paralyzed :?

I wish I had 500 dollars


----------



## GoldenEyes

Granted but its 500 dollars in Monopoly money. Spend it wisely.

I wish i had a proper cat carrier.... :?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but it only lasts 20mins and you don't know that while in mid air you just drop. o.o

I wish I had white castle. o.o


----------



## TeddysMommy

GoldenEyes said:


> Granted but its 500 dollars in Monopoly money. Spend it wisely.


Spend it one what?! lol :lol:
*****************************************************
Granted! But now we are back in Medieval times.

I wish I had a bolt of white upholstery fabric


----------



## cthom

granted but its dirty right away.


i wish i couold give all the homeless animals in the world a forever home


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but they eat you out of house and home.

I wish my bf would get out of work early. And not because he was fired. =o


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but then he makes you watch really boring movies with him.

I wish all the hair would just fall off of my legs so I never had to shave again.


----------



## Emiry

Granted, but not only do you loose the hair off your legs, you are unable to grow hair anywhere else either, including your head.

I wish I could get the next two days over with. I hate packing, and I hate tests, let alone driving ones.


----------



## sss8765

Granted but all other bugs are now 10 times bigger and grosser.

I wish for unlimited wishes


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but all of them are corrupted and you can't wish for them not to be. 

I wish I can get a pacman frog or a cinny bp tomorrow at the expo. And both to be healthy.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but they sing "Hit Me Baby One More Time" non-stop.

I wish I could afford a new pair of glasses right now. Mine are totally scratched


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted but they be uglyyy.

I wish my headache was gone.


----------



## Cheynebow

Granted, but you sprout 10 ft antlers. 

I wish my room wasn't the coldest room in the house.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted now it's to warm. 

I wish my bg would finish getting ready so would could leave lol


----------



## AshBrah

Granted, but now you're not ready to leave.



I wish I was a genius.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but you're so beyond everyone else's intelligence that they think you're insane.

I wish my co-workers weren't such idiots.


----------



## EinsteinsMama

Granted, now they are monkeys who fling poo all over the place! :lol: 

I wish Kim Kardashian wasn't in the news every week.


----------



## lpercz

Granted, but she and her family are moving next door to you next week to start filming a new crap reality show.

I wish I had a boyfriend.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, and he's gorgeous, but he has the worst bad breath you've ever smelled.

I wish my cat didn't get poo stuck in her fur all the time >_<


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted but now she no longer covers up her poo in the litterbox and does it in your shoes instead. 

I wish I could play my accoustic guitar without practicing (I suck at it)


----------



## Cheynebow

Granted, now you play non-stop country music and can't stop weeping and no one wants to be around you.

I wish my homework did itself, correctly.


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but it will burst into flames. 

I wish I didn't have to pay for things.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Granted, but you get arrested for stealing them. 


I wish I had a Welsh Corgi puppy! (>.< They're soooo cute!)


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but it farts loudly every time you pet it.

I wish my apartment had better lighting.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Granted, but it's so bright that it hurts your eyes.



I wish the new Warriors book comes out tomorrow.


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but all of your fave characters will die and the villains win.


I wish my room wasnt a mess.


----------



## TeddysMommy

kittyeats said:


> Granted, but all of your fave characters will die and the villains win.
> 
> I wish my room wasnt a mess.


Granted, you have a cleaning service coming tomorrow, but before it can be clean the mess comes to life and eats you.

I wish my presentation was 20 minutes already >.<


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but, your hedgehog eats it. 

I wish my dogs will stop getting muddy feet


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Granted, but it's no longer mud ;D

I wish I could sleep and not be tired when I wake up at 5:30am


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but, you will have to go to bed at 5:30 AM.

I wish my dogs would stop wanting to go inside 5 seconds after I put them out.


----------



## Christemo

Granted, but then they stay outside all day and you have to chase them... and no amount of Beggin Strips will bring them in.



I wish my Ikea furniture would dissemble itself for this move.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Christemo said:


> Granted, but then they stay outside all day and you have to chase them... and no amount of Beggin Strips will bring them in.
> 
> I wish my Ikea furniture would dissemble itself for this move.


Granted, but everything breaks because of an earthquake.

I wish I knew how to crochet >.<


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but you can't crochet anything for anyone, you just know how to do it.


I wish I could make a good tasteing lunch in less than 5 minutes,


----------



## AL111

kittyeats said:


> Granted, but you can't crochet anything for anyone, you just know how to do it.
> 
> I wish I could make a good tasteing lunch in less than 5 minutes,


Granted, but it has 20,000 calories per serving.

I wish I had a beautiful singing voice.


----------



## KatelynAlysa

Granted, but it's only beautiful to dogs.

I wish I never had to do dishes again.


----------



## AL111

Granted, you now eat and prepare your food on the floor.


I wish my school would give me a full-ride scholarship.


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but you have to do a weeks worth of homework in a day.

I wish my dogs will stop jumping in the trampoline.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Granted, but they start jumping on your bed, instead.



I wish I could bake really well.


----------



## kittyeats

Granted, but you can only bake food the size of an ant.

I wish my spell check would work.


----------



## OrlyEstrin

GRANTED! But when you write by hand you can't spell anything right.

I wish Robert had fur instead of quills.


----------



## kittyeats

GRANTED, but you will find out you are allergic to his new fur and can't pet him.

I wish Cedric would stop sleeping in the corner of his litter pan.


----------



## OrlyEstrin

GRANTED, but he would EAT his litter instead.

I wish Robert could only eat OREO cookies.


----------



## kittyeats

GRANTED, but Robert gets so fat from the Oreo cookies he become a big round ball.

I wish Cedric's wheel would clean itself.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Granted, but Cedric never runs on the wheel and he gets to be a roly poly. 

I wish that my house would never get dirty so I never have to clean!


----------



## kcgirl62

Granted but it would be a bunch of outside rodents cleaning it.

I wish my hedgie was here now!!!


----------



## bj1998

Granted but you can only see her for 1 second

I wish i was a dog


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

Granted but you must be best friends with a cat

I wish I was 10 again


----------



## AlexONeil

Granted, but you must stay ten and in 5th grade forever.

I wish my laptop battery wasn't about to die.


----------



## jholstein11

Granted... your battery will recharge... right before you spill coffee on the keyboard.


I wish I had the day off.


----------



## Sar-uh

Granted, but your refrigerator breaks.

I wish my boss would give me more hours.


----------



## jholstein11

Granted... you get more hours, but it's cleaning the bathrooms.

I wish I could stop chewing my nails.


----------



## Midevalmiss

Granted but your nails can never be cut or broken and they just keep growing.

I wish I was debt free.


----------



## bj1998

Granted. Your balance of money remains at zero forever. If that makes sense....

I wish i was a penguin


----------



## bluebyrd333

Granted. But, it is always 100 degrees outside and you live in a zoo that doesn't allow hedgehogs (Sorry) 


I wish i was a millionare.


----------



## bj1998

Granted. But you have no friends or family because of it getting in the way

I wish I had some cereal that tasted good.


----------



## AlexONeil

Granted, but you may only eat it with water, not milk.

I wish I had a 2009 Shelby Mustang GT.


----------



## bj1998

Granted. But, it has four flat tires, gas problems,and no muffler.

I wish i was a hero


----------



## Chihirolee3

Granted: But you are a hero to the goldfish who get flushed down toilets but are still alive, because you have goldfish attracting powers, and you are an expert fisherman. 

I wish I was an expert blacksmith.


----------



## Alex

Granted, but no one would be interested in anything you make, and even you wouldn't have a use for any of it.

I wish my back problems were gone.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386

Granted, but without back problems you grow freakishly tall.

I wish my hedgie cage would clean itself!


----------

